# amputee photo



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

http://www.corkscrew-balloon.com/03/...x/img/07a1.jpg

This is an old medical photo from the 1800's. Ironic, no? Warming: Nudity


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmmm. . . I wonder what happened to that poor man? And I wonder what they were trying to demonstrate by having him completely nude. You'd think for his dignity they could have had him wearing a pair of underwear for that shot. The medical profession has a lot of bad history.
Baybee


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree at the times when I didn't even know that foreskin existed and that my mom had a book of 'naked males from young to old was naked all the way to the 'no underwear' and the only naked part that dealt with gentalia was the diaper rash on infants and how unfair it was for those 'men to be fully 'exposed ' but for a woman there would be a 'black bar 'across her chest & private (don't get that) ? It was her medical anatomny book to get her master in Occupational therapy.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, the guy lost his arm, lost his leg in a horrific accident. (probably involving a Cotton Gin considering the timeline) But at least he kept his foreskin...

And considering the timeframe of said picture, the guy probably had little to no rights of his own, depending where the picture originated from...


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

I am guessing Civil War. Lots of amputees from then.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
http://www.corkscrew-balloon.com/03/...x/img/07a1.jpg

This is an old medical photo from the 1800's. Ironic, no? Warming: Nudity

This is _PROBABLY_ an inappropriate idea, but that picture gives me an idea for use in our genital integrity fight... and more so for the concept that the *individual person* is the owner of the body, *not* the parents:

(photo caption): "I got a little operation at birth so I could look like daddy."









http://profiles.yahoo.com/fetchwithruffruffman


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap*

http://profiles.yahoo.com/fetchwithruffruffman

may be inappropriate, but I like it


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

I suspect that this is photo of a slave who was first punished for running away by losing a hand and then a second time by losing a leg. Such brutality did occur - albeit fairly rarely. On the other hand, they could be war wounds from the Civil War.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor guy. His eyes are just so sad.







:


----------

